

Show HN: Script Boxr - an in-browser, shareable, JavaScript sandbox - calebmpeterson
http://scriptboxr.cubicle6.com/

======
calebmpeterson
Script Boxr has been a small spare-time project for me over the last 10 days.
The goal was to create an environment in which I could write and execute
JavaScript and share it easily with a nephew who wants to learn some
JavaScript.

This is my first "Show HN" - thank you in advance for any feedback!

------
johtso
Great little project! One thing that would be nice would be syntax
highlighting and automatic indentation.

~~~
calebmpeterson
Thanks for the feedback. Syntax highlighting is on my list and I know of a
JavaScript library to do it. I hadn't considered autoindent; that one should
be interesting.

~~~
johtso
Codemirror seems like the way to go:
<http://codemirror.net/mode/javascript/index.html>

